
Gordon Ramsay could teach software engineers a thing or two? - danw
http://www.virtualchaos.co.uk/blog/2006/11/30/gordon-ramsay-could-teach-software-engineers-a-thing-or-two/
======
jonke
The article tries to match software troubles and problem to a kitchen. Maybe
right but I don't think Mr Ramsay's way to motivating people should work in
any creative (software) or peopleware shop. Shouting at people usually don't
work except in the military (and I'm not convinced that it really works there
in the phase of teaching people things they can't do).

For a different approach build a team like
[http://books.google.se/books?id=LgHHfzec33UC&dq=Software...](http://books.google.se/books?id=LgHHfzec33UC&dq=Software+for+Your+Head&printsec=frontcover&source=bn&hl=sv&ei=WEecSc-
XJ4-C-gbC-azWBA&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result)

~~~
randomtask
Labelling Ramsay as "the guy that yells at people to motivate them" is really
doing him a disservice I think. Yes he shouts at people, but that's usually
when they aren't pulling their weight in the kitchen, or are being stubborn
while their business is clearly suffering. The show is, surprisingly enough,
about more than him yelling, though admittedly that is fun to watch ;)

Ramsay's philosophy is basically the same as PG's "make something people
want". He really is very good at devising menus that do just that and
promoting them (though arguably his celebrity status helps a little there).
The restaurant owners that he "rescues" all seem to be eerily like that guy
who wrote the article about how opening a cafe was his lifelong ambition, but
it ruined his life, because he was too caught up in living the dream to run it
as a business.

I really enjoy his show and I really respect his pragmatism, focus, and love
for what he does. It's a pleasure to watch. If you haven't seen it definitely
check it out.

~~~
dantheman
The british version is much better, a lot less yelling and gimmicks -- more
about each restaurant.

